
CryFS: A cryptographic filesystem for the cloud - mhogomchungu
Homepage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cryfs.org&#x2F;<p>Github repository: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cryfs&#x2F;cryfs<p>Linux gui frontend: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mhogomchungu.github.io&#x2F;cryfs-gui&#x2F;<p>Project currently works only in OSX and Linux.
======
946789987649
If the user forgets their password to generate the encryption key, do they
therefore lose all of their files? Is there anything to stop an attacker
getting the config file and just running a dictionary attack?

